# Any news on getting the NewsCorp stations in HD?



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

I know these were mentioned in the last Charlie chat, but I was just wondering from those who get insider's word from E* when this stuff gets closer to being reality. 

And any word if this package of channels will include Fox Business Channel in SD/HD?


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

*"SOON"*


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

in all seriousness, yeah it was mentioned in the chat that they are working on a deal, BUT, they were working on a deal months ago also, so I'd say if it didn't happen yet, it probly won't be "soon"


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

E* are very patient negotiators. NewsCorp is run by one of the toughest, most deliberate CEOs in the country.

It could be a while.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

CorpITGuy said:


> E* are very patient negotiators. NewsCorp is run by one of the toughest, most deliberate CEOs in the country.
> 
> It could be a while.


Battle of the Monster Billiionaire CEO's?:sure:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

projectorguru said:


> in all seriousness, yeah it was mentioned in the chat that they are working on a deal, BUT, they were working on a deal months ago also, so I'd say if it didn't happen yet, it probly won't be "soon"


Newscorp wants FBN to be placed in AT 100, but Charlie doesn't want to raise rates for AT 100. I think it's in court.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> Newscorp wants FBN to be placed in AT 100, but Charlie doesn't want to raise rates for AT 100. I think it's in court.


It think its over


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

kal915 said:


> It think its over


Then where is FX, Fox Movie Channel, Fox News, Fox Business, Speed HD?


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

No, still in court, doesn't seem to be going anywhere as far as I know. 

The Fox News contract says that it goes into the most widely distributed package. Dish says that's AT200, as that has the majority (or at least plurality) of Dish subscribers. Fox says they should be in AT100.

Of course, it could be settled out of court with a larger contract specifying its placement to Fox's satisfaction, along with HD deals for FNC, FBN, FX, Speed, and Fuel. Maybe that's why there hasn't been a trial yet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Trials take a while. I would not expect to see this before the court in 2008.

One error in Fox's case is that they have always been 2nd tier (currently AT200) for Fox News Channel. They just didn't seem to notice until the name changed to AT200 that AT120/AT100 was not the lowest tier.

One other question is the definition of "most widely distributed". Since the tiers build on each other should every subscriber to AT200, AT250 and AEP be considered a subscriber to AT100 and make AT100 the "most widely distributed" tier? Or should the levels be looked at individually (and say if one more person subscribes to AT250 than AT200 then AT250 becomes the "most widely distributed" tier even though more total subscribers see a channel in AT200).

One thing for sure, it is a mess that would be quicker solved through negotiations than the courts. Unless there is a clear cut issue that would lead to a temporary restraining order courts are pretty useless in these cases as they take a long time to come up with a decision.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

As long as I have Bloomberg and CNBC I could care less about FBN. And if FBN is as biased in its reporting as Fox News always has been and the Wall Street Journal is becoming, I won't watch it even if available.


----------



## biz (Jul 30, 2004)

But if you get the HD only pack, all we have for news is CNN. And it isn't the most centered news coverage either. It really sucks to have only one option 

(yes I know I made the switch so don't go there).


----------



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

biz said:


> But if you get the HD only pack, all we have for news is CNN. And it isn't the most centered news coverage either. It really sucks to have only one option
> 
> (yes I know I made the switch so don't go there).


Just curious, based on the website, you should be getting the SD version of Fox News with Turbo Silver or higher. Is that not correct? If so, how is the SD quality? I'm interested in the TurboGold package.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

so ther than all the news corps type stuff, there really is no other HD channels comming then is there? I know my locals aren't even mentioned


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IDRick said:


> Just curious, based on the website, you should be getting the SD version of Fox News with Turbo Silver or higher. Is that not correct? If so, how is the SD quality? I'm interested in the TurboGold package.


Turbo HD subscribers are HD only ... no SD Fox News. To get Fox News, one must subscribe to AT200.

(One can also get Fox News by subscribing to DISH Family ... but there are no HD channels in Dish Family.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

projectorguru said:


> so ther than all the news corps type stuff, there really is no other HD channels comming then is there? I know my locals aren't even mentioned


There are Viacom channels and AMC/Rainbow Media channels still out there. Pretty much regular TV with a HD picture.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Mod Hat On:*

While we realize that it is tempting to get into politics when discussing Fox News and the other news channels, let this serve as a reminder that political discussions are not permitted at DBSTalk. Posts containing political comments may (and likely will) be deleted without further notice.


----------



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

James Long said:


> Turbo HD subscribers are HD only ... no SD Fox News. To get Fox News, one must subscribe to AT200.
> 
> (One can also get Fox News by subscribing to DISH Family ... but there are no HD channels in Dish Family.)


I had based my comments on info from the E* website (see below). I assumed that Dish HD Silver and Dish HD Gold were equal to HD Turbo Silver and Gold. Thanks for the correct info! That'll teach me to trust the E* website... :eek2:

======================
Network: FOX NEWS CHANNEL

Channel Name: FXNWS

Category: NEWS/INFORMATIONAL

Available in:

AMERICA'S EVERYTHING PAK
AMERICA'S TOP 200
AMERICA'S TOP 250
DISHFAMILY
DISHHD GOLD
DISHHD SILVER


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

This isn't just about Fox News. There are other channels some of us want in HD like FX, Speed HD etc.

-Funk



BillJ said:


> As long as I have Bloomberg and CNBC I could care less about FBN. And if FBN is as biased in its reporting as Fox News always has been and the Wall Street Journal is becoming, I won't watch it even if available.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

thefunks67 said:



> This isn't just about Fox News. There are other channels some of us want in HD like FX, Speed HD etc.
> 
> -Funk


i vote yes for FX! :grin:


----------



## TCPanzer (Feb 12, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Battle of the Monster Billiionaire CEO's?:sure:


Well thought out reply.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

During tonight's Special Report w/Brit Hume show, Brit mentioned right before they played the little joke thing at the end that Fox News is going HD soon, as it was actually a set-up for the joke. So maybe we'll be getting some news on this package of NewsCorp soon.


----------



## PTN (Mar 6, 2008)

My two cents on this is we love FOX NEWS and would love to have it in HD. We're somewhat news and political junkies and although we watch CNN HD sometimes we mostly watch FOX NEWS . We have america's top 200 and two HD receivers and have been very happy with DISH so far,we've had it now about a year. Now if FOX NEWS SD was ever dropped we'd go back to cable.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

James Long said:


> *Mod Hat On:*
> 
> While we realize that it is tempting to get into politics when discussing Fox News and the other news channels, let this serve as a reminder that political discussions are not permitted at DBSTalk. Posts containing political comments may (and likely will) be deleted without further notice.


 Speaking of which... I watched (parts of) the first Presidential Debate Friday night. To save space on my 622 hard drive I decided to record it in SD on CNN instead of HD. After all, what difference does it make? It's just a couple of talking heads behind podiums followed by more talking heads talking about the talking heads.

Well, I don't really watch SD anymore and when I started playing back the debate for viewing I could not believe how flat and undefined the picture was! Once you go HD you can never go back!!

It is frustrating being limited to just CNN for political coverage. Well, PBS has some too i suppose. I'd like to have FOX News to balance things out on the spectrum but apparently that's not going to happen anytime soon.

p.s. I'd say who I thought won the debate but then my post would go *poof* in the night  Actually, i don't think anyone "won." Is that ok to say?  The Vice-Presidential debate promises to be even better. Is that next week? I will record in HD this time.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

PTN said:


> My two cents on this is we love FOX NEWS and would love to have it in HD. We're somewhat news and political junkies and although we watch CNN HD sometimes we mostly watch FOX NEWS . We have america's top 200 and two HD receivers and have been very happy with DISH so far,we've had it now about a year. Now if FOX NEWS SD was ever dropped we'd go back to cable.


I doubt Dish would drop FOX NEWS, except in a contract dispute. They're probably working on a HD deal now.

Just speculating.


----------

